# Stellplatz Terror



## barryd

We had the best day yesterday up in the mountains in the black forest. Lovely weather and great fun. Last night however turned into a nightmare.

We are on a lovely stellplatz up in the hills at schonach about 3 miles up from Triberg. Arount 4 am mrs d was awoken by someone trying to get in the van. I was quickly awake and then they tried again this time shouting at us in a foreign and aggressive voice. We don't think they sounded german

my first sleepy thought was it was someone coming for money and for a second I considered getting dressed and opening the door. 

Quickly I woke up and shouted for the. To clear off. It was very dark and we had no idea what was outside. 

Through a small gap in the blinds I could hear them move to the next van. Whoever it wad was determined to get in to someones van. Mrs d was really scared and we waited in the darkness for them to return. He did return and tried again. This time shouting more aggressively. I shouted back louder and in no uncertain terms told him to go away and that I was calling the police. I hear him move away. 

I immediately called the police who took what seemed like an age to arrive but we never heard or saw the intruder again.

There are only half a dozen vans here but clearly this morning at the bread van it was the topic of conversation. The woman in the hymer next to us looks to have aged 20 years and was plainly terrified.

2 things I have learnt. I parked the van front on under a tree with the flipping scooter right behind me. I considered driving away but realised I could not. Also I was looking for a weapon and we don't even have a rolling Pin. One things for sure an I realised last night that he was not getting in even if I had to fight an army I would have defended my wife and our property to my last breath.

I'm guessing it was just a looney high on drugs or just sick. The chances of this happening to you or anyone are a million to one so please don't be put off coming here or staying on the excellent stellplatz in Germany. 

Think we might move on today though!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Quite a frightening experiance Barry.
I do hope Lady B is ok this morning.
We have not stayed on many aires, sometimes being the only mh does make me a little nervouse.
Lady p does like the security of others around.
I put cab seat belts through armrests and into locked position.
I have a walking stick and very bright torch at the side of the bed and a can of open gear lubricant at hand.Its thick and black and sticky.
No one would want that squirted in their face.


Enjoy the rest of your trip
Dave p


----------



## drcotts

Hi Barry
what an upset.
Its a bit of a lesson to us all and those who use aires and Stellplats as well as wild camp. You should try to be in a position to drive off if you have to or at least get out of the van if there was a gas leak or fire.

so heres a few little things to think about.

Reverse onto ramps if possible so that you can drive off them without stopping
if you turn the drivers chair round turn it back before you go to bed
Know where your keys are (if the missus moves them sack her)
Know where your shoes are

remember that if you do have to drive off the windscreen may be misted up so this may need sorting.

know where you are... have you ever seen an aire or stellplatz and just stopped on a whim..could you remeber the name of the town or village?

You can carry a CS gas canister in France and possible germany Availble from big supermarets and camping shops. I saw then in the windeo in Cochem in germany a couple of weeks ago.

Hope your are not too shook up about it.

Phill


----------



## Rapide561

*Terror*

Barry

Hope you an Mrs Barry can put this behind you. I rarely use aires or wildcamping but when I do, I lean the ironing board against the hab door, so if any xxxxxxxx opens it, they will get hit on the head by one of Tesco's Finest! Also, re weapons. Don't use a weapon as such, as in law etc etc (see below.) However as you say, if a rolling pin was in the sink after the missus had been baking etc. Strangely enough, there is always a large can of fly killer within reach for me. Trouble with a rolling pin, brolly etc, it could also be used on used on you etc.

One case I recall reading about in a paper, more of a "guideline" than a truth relating to the use of umbrellas in self defence. If I got mugged today, in the rain and clouted the xxxx with a brolly, then the brolly could be seen as "acceptable". If I go out shopping on a hot sunny day, no rain forecast etc, then give a mugger a clout, he could argue I have an offensive weapon. I have no idea how true that sort of thing is, but probably in favour of the criminal.

Russell


----------



## barryd

Thanks for the replies. I'm using the mobile version of facts on my iPhone and can't thank you individually.

All good advice. I was actually supprised how cool and collected I was. I knew very quickly where I was when I phoned the police. I can tell you now though for certain if it had turned nasty and entry had been gained I would not stop to consider the legalities of using a weapon of any description. If my wires life was in danger and there was even a gun to hand (there isn't off course) I know I would not. Hesitate to use it. This might sound really irresponsible but this is how I felt last night and this morning.

I don't think it would have made any difference if this was an aire, wild spot or a campsite. There was a nutter on the loose and he would have still done the same.

We have often been blasé about security and have often slept with windows open etc I wild spots and aires and have no extra security measures fitted. I'm not going to change but I just hope it doesn't effect michelle as she loves wilding and aires


----------



## barryd

Sorry for the rubbish spelling and grammer. My sausage fingers are hopeless on this thing


----------



## Blizzard

What a frightening experience for you  

You will have a better feel for what was going on at the time, but it sounds a bit unusual for a thief/burglar/robber to go round making so much noise in the early hours and you're probably correct in thinking it was possibly some nutter on drugs or alcohol.

We carry two 'fully loaded' 4 cell maglites (one in each door pocket), which are perfect for providing illumination when confronted with such situations.... :wink: 

Don't let it spoil your trip  


Ken.


----------



## MrsW

So sorry you had such a ghastly experience last night. I hope all the good nights will soon push the bad night to being just a warning and a distant memory and you can get on and enjoy the trip! It doesn't matter which country it is, each one has its share of nut-cases and they must not be allowed to spoil our visits!


----------



## camper69

Sorry to here of your incident. 

How easy was it to call out the police? Do you or your wife speak German? 

Derek


----------



## lifeson

I take it the offender didn't actually open the door or gain entry?
In that case I would say your best form of attack is defence. *Dont open the door!* and confront him, you immediately give them an opportunity to gain entry regardless of how determind you think you would be to defend yourself, they can be equally as determined to achieve their goals and under the influence can have no fear.
Also if you open the door and confront the offender that is attack on your part, if they get in, then IMO its a level playing field and I would have no problem in setting the missus on them!


----------



## teemyob

*Dealt with*

Hello Barry

So not the scooter or the boat causing problems then!

Hope you are recovering from the incident and not let it put you off?.

Sounds like a very determined individual, possibly backed up by others?

Despite taking many precautions suggested here, I think I would have been taken by surprised by your caller(s).

I think the best thing to have happened would for everyone who was awaken to get out of the van and pin the culprit(s) to the ground. But who is going to be first?, Could he be armed and harm someone whilst doing so?.

But then if you catch them, case of giving statements, maybe even being called as a witness and so on.

Have a great trip and reagards to Mrs. Barry from us.

TM


----------



## barryd

Cheers everyone. We are laughing about it this morning. After all that's the British way! Mrs d just admitted all she could see when she was laying in the dark was Jack Nicholson Hacking through the door in The Shining and saying "Here's Johnny!" which had me in stiches. 

Yes clearly a nut job and not a burgler or perhaps he was Hoping to get money for drugs. We will never know.

Dead easy to call emergency services. Dial 112 and they spoke good English. Told them we were what was happening and we were on the stellplatz at schonach and they just said we will send a car. Car arrived ages later but probably only 20 min. Drove around for 5 min and then left. I think however me shouting back aggressively and clearly shouting politzie finally scared him off.

It won't spoil our trip one jot.


----------



## teemyob

*Germany*

I guess that is the good thing about that part of Europe, many have a good command of the English Language.

Good luck Barry, dont forget your life jacket!

TM


----------



## dawnwynne

Barry, sounds like a very frightening experience. Glad it all turned out okay. I think I'd be moving on as well!

Hope the rest of your trip is uneventful!


----------



## busterbears

All sounds a bit scary for my liking barryd - glad to hear you've both 'recovered' and can laugh about it, does make you think how vulnerable you are in the van though, we are having our first time on an aire at the end of july so I will heed everyone's words of guidance. Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## peejay

Very sorry to hear about that Barry, the main thing is you and the missus are ok and it hasn't put you off, the chances of it happening are minimal and the chances of it happening again to you are probably zero.

We've had an attempted break in to the van wildcamping in Sardinia so I work on the theory that thats my incident out of the way :lol: but we still deadlock ourselves in the van wherever we stay and no matter how safe it feels.

By the way, don't you mean bratwurst fingers? :roll: 

Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Pete


----------



## sallytrafic

Interesting that no one helped at the time but were ready to talk about it in the morning. 

Best though to be non confrontational


----------



## bognormike

Barry

sorry to hear about that. It's a very pleasant area from what I remember about it, stellplatz on a sports centre, the village is quiet (and mostly geared up for winter sports) - must have been somebody who'd had too many of something or other :roll:


----------



## GEMMY

In those circumstances, best to set off the vehicle alarm and sound the horn, wake the dead up. 8) 

tony


----------



## Hezbez

GEMMY said:


> In those circumstances, best to set off the vehicle alarm and sound the horn, wake the dead up. 8)
> 
> tony


I think that's what I'd do - plus set off the two rape alarms I have in the van too.

Other vans near you might not be too happy with all the racket, but would probably be thankfull once they realised what had been happening.

Glad it worked out ok for you both.


----------



## Zozzer

GEMMY said:


> In those circumstances, best to set off the vehicle alarm and sound the horn, wake the dead up. 8)
> 
> tony


I totally agree, the last thing these scum want is everyone waking up to see what all the fuss is about. But having said that, never 
go outside to investigate, stay in your van and ready for them actually getting in.

We have an aerosol of Ralgex Deepheat that is used as pain relief for Arthritis. Sprayed into the face / eyes of the offender they will soon be in agony. It's also perfectly legal to use in all countries.

Honestly Officier, it was the first thing I grabbed when they broke in the van.


----------



## wilse

Really sorry to hear that!

On my last trip I too was thinking of CS spray, whilst looking at the wares' of a closed gun shop [Monday!] I also noticed a rather nice telescopic baton, which I think on my next visit I may well be buying.


----------



## barryd

Thanks again.

I think he went and did the same to at least 4 of the 6 vans on the stellplatz.

I'm pretty sure nobody left their vans. One left really early.

Please everyone who reads this an is new to aires, wilding or stellplatz, don't be put off. I have stayed on hundreds of wild spots and aires without incident. Your as safe on an aire as a lot o sites I would say. The main reason I posted was to point out what happened, what we did wrong (parking) and how we stayed In the van and how easy it is to call the police.

On another stellplatz at lake titisee now outside a campsite. Mrs d in full riot gear!


----------



## kaacee

Barry it is superb that you and mrs b have kept your wonderful sense of humour throughout this ordeal.

Put it behind you and enjoy the rest of your trip.

Keith


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

A strange turn of events particularly in Germany, where certainly the Germans are ultra law abiding. I am surprised one of the locals did not quote a local law or regulation to him regarding his behaviour. 

Just in case we need to chop some wood for a barbie or outside fire I keep a wood axe or chopper handy inside the van. I like to keep a good edge on it and it has a leather loop so you can make sure it does not fly out of your hand. I do tend to keep a very keen edge on it just in case the electric razor runs down and I need something to shave with.

Having said all of that if I was to hold it in front of me in a defensive posture when someone swung punches they would probably cut off their own limbs. Of course I would get in trouble from the wife again for getting blood everywhere.


----------



## Boff

Hi Barry,

I am glad that the two of you are now over it. The stellplatz at Schonach is known to be very quiet and peaceful. So I can only assume it was some nutter or drunkard.

We had a similar "wakeup call" some years ago on a very small, very tranquil *camp site* in Norway. I woke up at around 5 AM because a car pulled up at the site entrance. (So quiet it was that this single car already formed a disturbance.) A few moments later somebody walked up to our van (we were closest to the entrance) and knocked heavily on the door. I looked out of the overcab window and saw a young lad, totally boozed. When he saw me he asked for "smoke".

Maybe, our Dutch(!!!) number plates had made him hope we could have something more interesting (and less legal) than ordinary tobacco. :wink: But as passionate non-smokers we didn't even have that, so after some more attempts at other vans/caravans he went away again.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Its a relief that you were not gassed first.


Dave p


----------



## zulurita

So glad you are both ok.

We stayed there last year and all was quiet at night. They were however getting ready for a festival in the area adjacent so we only stayed one night.

Not an area one would expect any bother.


----------



## Spacerunner

Well done Barry for keeping cool and calling the police. Not always the first thought under these circumstances.

A number of you are thinking of using a baton type weapon, with which I agree. I keep a _softball_ bat (and ball for legal reasons) on a hook just behind the driver's seat.
If ever you have to use this type of defence(?) thendo not hit heads. Always go for the clavicle (collar bone). It breaks very easily, is a broad target and renders your opponent helpless. And is excruciatingly painful.

just remember, I ain't said nuffink


----------



## lifestyle

Barry,i thought you were going to say you had gone to bed and locked the mrs out ,mine would be very angry if i did that :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## tonyt

Spacerunner said:


> Always go for the clavicle (shoulder bone). It breaks very easily, is a broad target and renders your opponent helpless. And is excruciatingly painful.


Unfortunately, it's just as painful if your attacker is bigger than you and wrestles the bat from you!

My preferred deterent is a ToysRus plastic handgun suitably doctored to look more realistic. Waved threateningly from inside the van it's likely to frighten off any would be attacker and if it got into the wrong hands, would not be a risk to me.

Illegal? maybe - but I'd rather stand up in court defending it's use than lay in an A&E bed awaiting the results of my cranium scan!


----------



## barryd

Thanks again for all the kind words. We are just laughing about it now. The adventure (it's always an adventure with us not just a holiday) got even more funny today as we sped off into the black forest on the bike in hot sunshine in shorts and t shirts without a care in the world . half an hour later the temp dropped suddenly, the wind blew into a a storm and rain! I have never seen anything like it. Mrs d being sensible had a brand new cagool and heavy duty water proof trousers which suddenly appeard. I of course did not. 

Managed to limp back like a drowned rat much to the glee of the fellow mh's on the stellplatz.

What next?


----------



## 1946

"Here's Johnny!" 




That should have been : " Hier ist Johan "
At least he would have understood that and gone away. 

:lol: 

Have a great time at Titisee. We were there 2 years ago skiing.

Maddie


----------



## motormouth

Barry, barry, barry.....
Catch the next ferry home will you. You are not safe to be let loose.
Get yourself back to the tranquility of Teasdale.  

Good news is that it is now legal (in this country anyway) to defend your property and loved ones. So get yourself tooled up man. 12 bore, kalashnickoff, crossbow, baseball bat, lazer gun, sprays and anything else that Mrs D can operate whilst you get your beauty sleep. :lol:


----------



## barryd

Funny you should say that but 2 years ago we did travel through 5 countries with a gun in a locker I forgot Id left there (air pistol). I took it out as I thought it might look a bit dodgy if we got searched which knowing us we would. It went unnoticed through 6 countries!

Suns coming out. Might get the dinghy out.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

Barry

Its good to hear that this little incident is not being allowed to spoil your trip and even better you and the good lady are laughing it off.

Also glad you posted as it will raise awareness with many of us to maybe show a wee bit more regard to how we utilise aires and the like

Enjoy the rest of your trip, you'll love Tittisee


----------



## Sprinta

It's good to hear that you're able to laugh about it now, but frightening at the time undoubtedly

Thankfully we've got a panic alarm mode on the key set which is "F" loud  

I also carry a handy 2 D cell Maglite just like the cops carry, nice and lumpy and fits my hands comfortably.

Then again both my dogs will start a heck of a racket when disturbed indoors.

Finally though, it's probably better to remember that you/we as normal, sane, civilised human beings will base most of our reactions to something out of the ordinary, in a manner more suited to our concern about our welfare and that of those around us, and also what the repercussions could be if it all goes tits up. Your average brainless thug will do anything and everything to evade capture, restraint or otherwise getting caught. He'll have no regard to your property - I reckon it's better to beat a hasty retreat really than trying to overpower him.

If all else fails and you absolutely have to disable him - make sure you do enough damage to prevent him from ever pressing charges against you :twisted: (and get rid of the body tidily :lol: )


----------



## teemyob

*LOL*



Sprinta said:


> It's good to hear that you're able to laugh about it now, but frightening at the time undoubtedly
> 
> Thankfully we've got a panic alarm mode on the key set which is "F" loud
> 
> I also carry a handy 2 D cell Maglite just like the cops carry, nice and lumpy and fits my hands comfortably.
> 
> Then again both my dogs will start a heck of a racket when disturbed indoors.
> 
> Finally though, it's probably better to remember that you/we as normal, sane, civilised human beings will base most of our reactions to something out of the ordinary, in a manner more suited to our concern about our welfare and that of those around us, and also what the repercussions could be if it all goes tits up. Your average brainless thug will do anything and everything to evade capture, restraint or otherwise getting caught. He'll have no regard to your property - I reckon it's better to beat a hasty retreat really than trying to overpower him.
> 
> If all else fails and you absolutely have to disable him - make sure you do enough damage to prevent him from ever pressing charges against you :twisted: (and get rid of the body tidily :lol: )


Well the last paragraph made me laugh some.

TM


----------



## barryd

Thanks again for the replies. Some good advice and some amusing ideas!

You will be pleased to know that after several noisy nights on the Rhine, and a restless night avoiding the Black Forest axe murderer we finally had a quiet peaceful nights sleep on the Stellplatz outside the campsite near titisee. The only strange activity here is OCD man opposite who was cleaning his van all day yesterday and when I got up this morning he was still at it. He only seems to have soft brushes though and no axes or sharp tools so I think we might be safe for another night.


----------



## teemyob

*cleaning*



barryd said:


> Thanks again for the replies. Some good advice and some amusing ideas!
> 
> You will be pleased to know that after several noisy nights on the Rhine, and a restless night avoiding the Black Forest axe murderer we finally had a quiet peaceful nights sleep on the Stellplatz outside the campsite near titisee. The only strange activity here is OCD man opposite who was cleaning his van all day yesterday and when I got up this morning he was still at it. He only seems to have soft brushes though and no axes or sharp tools so I think we might be safe for another night.


The man with OCD, He is not in a Fiat Frankia Tag Axle is he?. Swiss Reg!


----------



## Phil42

Sounds like a scary experience, as does the one described in the other current thread. Very glad no-one came to any harm.

Personally though, I'm struggling to understand why people would use these places and have to think, before they go off into a relaxing holiday-type sleep, about what weapons they have handy and how they will use them in order to do the most damage to a possibly deranged intruder. Just what you go off on holiday for!

In 30 years of camping abroad I've never had an experience like this, happily. But I do stay on campsites.

Phil


----------



## peejay

barryd said:


> ...... and a restless night avoiding the Black Forest axe murderer we finally had a quiet peaceful nights sleep on the Stellplatz outside the campsite near titisee.


You'll have no probs around lake Titisee, the crocodiles ate all the axe murderers :wink:

Pete


----------



## Kev1

Barry and Mrs Barry
Really pleased you have come through the whole thing unscathed 
but no doubt a little more wary.
if you want a picture of sue to hang outside the door give us a shout
it kept our kids away from the fire and i have no doubt it will have the same effect on drunks, druggies or other unwelcome gusets.
BUT
please take it down if you do want visitors.

Oh and we can loan you a cagoule.

ENJOY THE REST OF YOUR TRIP

Kev and Sue


----------



## barryd

Thanks again all

I finally managed to get the computer online today so dont have to struggle with the mobile version on the iPhone!

I have spent the morning writing the blog and posting the full account as well as the Baden Baden road rage story which I havent told you yet on here.

The new stuff can be found under *Thursday 23 June, Noisy Germany, Road rage and the Black Forest Axe Murderer*

at http://barry1.tech.officelive.com/Summer2011.aspx

We are less than two weeks into the tour and its shaping up to be a proper adventure already!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## tonyt

peejay said:


> You'll have no probs around lake Titisee, the crocodiles ate all the axe murderers
> Pete


Oh come on, don't be a scaremonger, there are no crocodiles in Titisee - the sharks ate them all long ago.


----------



## barryd

It's exactly a year ago today since Johan the black forest stellplatz killer tried to hack his way into the van! 

Guess where we ended up today?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sat huddled behind a loaded gun


Dave p


----------



## barryd

Yeah. I'm surrounded by Germans an all!


----------



## aldra

Barry just read your post

Glad you are both OK, the truth is someone who makes a lot of noise is much less dangerous than some one who is silent

Prob a drunk whose wife has locked him out and he cant remember which van is his,not understanding what he was saying makes it worse

Anyway no worries next time you go away you can take Shadow with you

I will guarantee not a soul will enter your van

Seriously, glad you are both Ok

Please wear a life jacket :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Don't worry Aldra it was a year ago!

Probably shouldn't have resurrected it!

Just thought it was funny that exactly a year ago today we are virtually back in the same place.


----------



## aldra

Does that mean you will not take Shadow 8O 8O 8O

Cant give him away :lol: :lol:

Keep posting and writing your blog

we are using it to gain info on places we havent been

and I am serious you should wear a life jacket

a drowned toyboy is no good to me :lol: :lol:

Hi Michelle how you cope with him is beyond me    

Aldra


----------



## barryd

We would love Shadow but it might be interesting fitting him on the bike!  Michelle is only little ao he can sit in the middle.

Would wear a life jacket if I had one!

Don't worry Aldra I can swim like a fish. Swam across lake titisee this afternoon.


----------



## uphighlandway

We were attacked in Lohr in Gemany - only the MHs attacked had GB plates


----------



## rws4711

Hi Barry,

Sorry to hear about your experience in my old Home country.
It is disturbing to go through something like that at such early hour in the morning.
I also think that either alcohol or Drugs been involved.

All the best for the rest of your journey


----------



## loddy

Barry
do you want me to bring back some Bear spray ????

Loddy


----------



## nicholsong

"Swam across lake titisee this afternoon."

I assume you were topless! :lol: :lol: 

I think it is good you do not have a lifejacket - otherwise, knowing you, you would put on and drive the bike straight into the sea/lake/river/canal.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi ya Barry

We are coming down your way on Sunday I think, we are heading for around lake constance, never been down south before, what stellplatz would you recommend. Currently in Kehl near strasbourg.

Pat


----------



## barryd

Lodders. No bear spray required. I have a case of leffe somewhere, I'll just drink that and snarl at them!

nicholsong. Don't put ideas in my head. We managed to row right round the lake. Superb weather. Called into titisee town to get bratwurst for the row back but mine went cold as the wind picked up and everytime I stopped for a bite we got blown back 100 yards. I'm knackered. Dont know If I'm ready for lake konstance yet but for me any voyage that ends in dry land is a good one! 

As far as stellplatz are concerned the one at titisee at camping bankinhof is excellent where we are now. On konstance the ones we have stayed on are badmon at the top end which is a lovely part of the lake and was I think about 6 euros but no ehu and a very good one at uberlingen further down on the German side with ehu for about 10 e ehu on a meter. Bit of a hike down to the town and lake.

Meersberg further along is lovely and we will be heading there in a couple of days. Think there are a few options there. Some will be in the database on here but loads on www.campingcar-infos.com or bored atlas whatever that is.

Cheers
Bd


----------



## teemyob

*spray*



loddy said:


> Barry
> do you want me to bring back some Bear spray ????
> 
> Loddy


Now there is an Idea!


----------



## locovan

Just read this Barry and what a fright, but lets hope its a 1 off.
When you think just how much travelling you do and how safe you have been before then it doesnt seem so bad in the scheme of things.
Lets hope you never have such a fright again.
Have a great journey.


----------



## barryd

Don't worry Mavis it was last year but thanks.

I had the fright of my life last night though. Parked up high in the Austrian alps and went out for a *** at midnight, pitch black and nothing but trees and massive mountains. Michelle was winding me up saying the wolves and bears will get you. Of course I took no notice. Silly girl!

There was a rustling in the long grass 20 yards away and funny sort of low growl! You have never seen anyone move so fast back into the van!!

Doors bolted and head under douvet which as everyone knows means nothing can get you!


----------



## mrbricolage

Brings a whole new meaning to Health warnings for smoking :lol:


----------



## erneboy

The idea of bare spray appeals to me, Alan.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi, It wasnt Neil, knocking on your door we werent there honest.

Were at Ublinghen stellplatz with at least 50 other vans, moving to Meersburg tomorrow or the next day, next day, next day.

Have fun.
Pat


----------



## locovan

barryd said:


> Don't worry Mavis it was last year but thanks.
> 
> I had the fright of my life last night though. Parked up high in the Austrian alps and went out for a *** at midnight, pitch black and nothing but trees and massive mountains. Michelle was winding me up saying the wolves and bears will get you. Of course I took no notice. Silly girl!
> 
> There was a rustling in the long grass 20 yards away and funny sort of low growl! You have never seen anyone move so fast back into the van!!
> 
> Doors bolted and head under douvet which as everyone knows means nothing can get you!


Oh goodness i didnt see the year :roll:


----------



## locovan

barryd said:


> It's exactly a year ago today since Johan the black forest stellplatz killer tried to hack his way into the van!
> 
> Guess where we ended up today?


Oh I see ---happy Anniversary


----------



## BrianW

Yeh! but think of the money you saved by not going on a camp site. :lol:


----------



## weeirv

*Glad your okay*

Hi, Glad your okay. We have two Staffordshire Bull Terriers with us on hols. They both have a super nature, but I know of no better burgler alarm!
Regards,


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Glad your okay*



weeirv said:


> Hi, Glad your okay. We have two Staffordshire Bull Terriers with us on hols. They both have a super nature, but I know of no better burgler alarm!
> Regards,


Barry has probably recovered by now - but still needs copious quantities of Leffe to calm the nerves! :roll:

It happened nearly two years ago! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Telbell

I really think we should have a prize for the originator of the oldest thread which leads to a recent response. ... or something like that!


----------



## barryd

Telbell said:


> I really think we should have a prize for the originator of the oldest thread which leads to a recent response. ... or something like that!


Yeah how did this one turf up again? Just in time for people going off to Germany for their hols!!! 8O


----------



## aldra

No problem Barry 

We all know you are given to exaggeration after a few leffies

it was prob/ you wandering about trying to find your van :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## jackeen

*Stellplatz terror*

Sorry to hear about what must have been a very frightening experience, Barryd. Would switching on the hazard lights, activating the alarm, sounding the horn & switching the headlights on & off help. That is if you can find the keys & can get to the driving seat. jackeen


----------



## 100127

Again, too many Leffies Barryd. :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

Blobsta said:


> Again, too many Leffies Barryd. :lol: :lol:


Actually that particular night I was stone cold sober! Stupidly though I parked the van nose end to a tree with the scooter right behind so couldn't drive off.

Pity I hadn't been smashed as I would have probably slept through the whole thing.


----------



## 747

It was just a Gnome on his way back from the Pub and Barry has turned it into a Hollywood epic (as usual). :roll: 

What a wimp!


----------



## metblue

*overnighting*

This has all been on here before,best thing to do is park where you can drive away quickly.
If someone does get in or is trying to get the best thing that you can have by your bedside is a tin of Raid !! spray the buggers,it's an irritant and incapacitant !! so do that and then get the hell out of it.
Ps was told this by my niece who is a biology teacher and thats what they carry in their van !!
It's for killing bugs so is not a "dangerous weapon" in your van which could get you arrested if found by the police


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> It was just a Gnome on his way back from the Pub and Barry has turned it into a Hollywood epic (as usual). :roll:
> 
> What a wimp!


Must have been one of those giant German Black Forest Gnomes then!

Im not a wimp. I was right behind Mrs D waiting to give him a good kicking if he got past her.


----------



## Penquin

Old experience yes, frightening definitely, but what can you do about such things?

1. keep all doors locked and do not open them whatever

2. take a picture or two with a flash camera through the window if you can - that is a good deterrent and may provide evidence (but flash bonces off window so needs to be at angle)

3. use an aerosol e.g. hairspray if to hand - that really stings and could well cause permanent damage (TUF)

4. avoid trying to fight - if they are drunk or drugged they may well not notice any injury etc. 

5. get the police out at once - particularly if they stay in the area (in the UK the reason for 999 is if crime underway at time, if perpetrator stays in the area, if there is risk of personal injury to anyone I believe),

6. know exactly where you are every night

7. do not panic - staying calm is essential

8. don't get out and check even if it has all gone quiet - stay locked inside until police arrive (they are usually recognisable by the big flashy lights they tend to use...... :lol: )

Dave


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Most folk already know this. STRIKEBACK, the superb alarm system fitted by Eddie Vanbitz has a panic button on the zapper and what a racket that makes. We go to bed with the van keys and so far have never had to use the panic button. Worth every penny paid.


----------



## barryd

*Re: organplayer*



organplayer said:


> Most folk already know this. Strikeback, the superb alarm system fitted by Eddie Vanbitz has a panic button on the zapper and what a racket that makes. We go to bed with the van keys and so far have never had to use the panic button. Worth every penny paid.


Im not sure what good an alarm or sounding the horn etc would have done in this case. This nutter wasn't trying to be quiet. He had tried to get in several vans on the Stellplatz and wasn't being quiet about it. I don't think anyone would have come to our aid and I don't blame them. He got progressively louder and more aggressive and it was only when I started shouting and swearing at him and made it clear that I had called the police that he seemed to disappear.


----------

